# Google- Some patients struggle with irritable bowel syndrome - Journal and Courier



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Some patients struggle with *irritable bowel syndrome*Journal and Courier, INBy Taya Flores â€¢ [email protected] â€¢ March 24, 2009 *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, or IBS, is a disorder characterized by cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation and diarrhea. Talk about embarrassing. And for the one in five Americans *...**Irritable Bowel Syndrome* <nobr>MyFox Wausau</nobr><nobr>all 5 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

